# Pet Passports



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi 

Wonder if anyone has any advice

Our son and his wife have moved out to Germany. Their dog has remained with us and we are arranging its pet passport, with it having its second rabies vac today. They are coming over in their camper on the 2nd October, but the blood test results will probably not be back for the dog till the 16th Oct when they will be back in Germany. They will be travelling Harwich to Hook of Holland then onto Germany on the way back.

My question is, travelling out of the UK would they need the Blood Test results, ie a completed Pet Passport, or could they get the Blood Test done in Germany. They wont be coming back to the UK until this time next year.

I have not managed to get a clear answer from DEFRA regarding entry into Holland and Germany, although Stena Line have said they only need proof of the actual innoculations for the dog to travel.

Anybody come across this before?

If not he will have to travel with us in December when we go over to the Christmas Markets, which would be quiet nice.

Thanks


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The advice from our vet was that Tess (dog) could leave UK at any time after vaccination but could not come back into UK till 6 months after the positive blood test. The rationale is that the positive blood test just means that the animal has been in contact with the virus - this could be either by being infected or being vaccinated so it effectively serves 6 months quarantine before being allowed back in. There is no problem taking the dog to europe from the UK because we are still officially rabies free (they don't count bat lyssa virus which is here and is rabies by another name).
Why did she have 2 doses of the vaccine? Tess only got 1 dose then blood test a month later - perhaps it is a different brand of vaccine.
I would still check about bringing the dog back here if she leaves before the blood test results are through but that is the advice I was given

Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

DEFRA should definitely be able to give you sound advice. My advice, for what it is worth, is to complete the blood test and have the proper Pets Passport made up here. It might save complications later.

The only problem I can foresee happening if the dog leaves the UK without the blood test having been done (still carry the blood test even now although our dog has been travelling to the Continent for the past 8 years) is if the dog where to bite someone en route questions might be asked if you could not produce a Pets Passport. It is not only us who have to have pets passports, the continentals also have to have them for travelling with their pets around Europe.

Did you try telephoning DEFRA at Reigate, I have always found them helpful. Is it not already on DEFRA's web site? Pet Travel Scheme Helpline: +44 (0)870 241 1710
Or http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/regulation/eu_reg.htm

Sorry cannot be more helpful but I would always err on the side of caution!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

As argour has said - why 2 doses of vaccine???

Normally it is one dose only, then a blood test one month later. If that is O.K. then the passport is isssued. Also, revaccination is as stipulated by the vaccine manufacturer - normally 2 years, but some are now 3 years.
Having said that, if the dog is to live in Germany, then it will have to abide by their laws for vaccinations, although the EU regs still apply for travel within Europe.

I certainly would not travel without the PET Passport !!!

EU regs state that the Dog can travel 21 days after inoculation, and a blood test is not necessary. The U.K scheme requiring a Blood Test and a six month wait before re-entry was to have been brought more into line with the rest of Europe, but it has now been deferred until 30th. June 2010.
There is a chance the six month wait may be reduced, but for now we must abide by present regs.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*rabies*

The second vaccine is usually given as a precaution in older dogs, the vet told me that in some cases it doesn't always work first time around, and you would be waiting another 30 days for the passport if it did fail, i did ask at the time we had our dogs done, both 12 years old at the time


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: rabies*



julie798 said:


> The second vaccine is usually given as a precaution in older dogs, the vet told me that in some cases it doesn't always work first time around, and you would be waiting another 30 days for the passport if it did fail, i did ask at the time we had our dogs done, both 12 years old at the time


Hi - 
It's amazing how varied information can be over this process. I had my puppy prepared for her passport when she was a mere 4 months old, and the vet strongly recommended two rabies vaccinations...
That said, it's truly wonderful to be able to travel relatively freely with her.

Anyway, as for the original thread, it's exactly right that you can take the dog out of the UK before the test results. You just have to be sure that the results come out fine or there's a big problem. Pretty low risk though.

Jacquie


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

My dogs pet passport went, have rabies jab 21 days later have blood test, if the result comes back ok you have to wait 6 months then you can travel. You can go after the blood test, but you may not return to UK till after 6 months.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You definitely need the results of the blood test. This forms part of the passport and your pet can only re-enter the UK 6 months after the date of the blood test results.

The reason for two rabies jabs is to almost guarantee a positive result.

The blood test is the expensive part of the procedure. If your pet failed the blood test after only one rabies jab then the whole procedure would have to start again. Costing more money and time.

Although the rabies jab is about £30-40, the blood test is around £100 or more. I had the choice and opted for two rabies jabs, made sense to me.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*rabies jabs*

If you go back and forth to the continent for the winter then get your rabies booster jabs and yearly jabs done over there costs a lot less. they still stamp the passport. Andy


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your help.

Spoke to DEFRA again on the number sysinfo gave and spoke to a less speedy person who answered all the questions.

Garn (the dog) can travel 21 days after the second vac, with a pet passport issued by a LVI Vet, which ours is. He can have the blood test in Germany, but can't return to the UK for six months from the date of a positive blood test result. As he will not be coming back for twelve months that seems to work out fine.

Yes the reason for two vacs is to ensure a positive result

Your help was much appriciated


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Something to watch is that although Britain accepts that the vaccination is valid for 2 years, France and I think Germany & Italy, require it done yearly.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Although other countries require anti rabies vaccinations yearly that is for their countries residents.

we are only required to comply with yearly vaccinations (for anti rabies ) if we are in their country for 3 months or more.

Normal routine vaccinations are of course yearly.

I had this in writing from DEFRA.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as I am aware we have to comply with the anti-rabies manufacturer's reccomendations. In my case, well our dog's  , he only requires a booster every three years.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> Although other countries require anti rabies vaccinations yearly that is for their countries residents.
> 
> we are only required to comply with yearly vaccinations (for anti rabies ) if we are in their country for 3 months or more.
> 
> ...


Hi Rita is correct I also checked this out on the telephone to DEFRA and it is ONLY if you reside for 3 months or more in France etc that you need to follow that countries guidelines.....................I also asked at Calais Pet Passport area and they said they 'go by the expiry date on your passport'.

Just to add my own dogs are both two years old and were originally vaccinated by two different vets and both had two vaccinations.

One of my dogs vaccinations was for two years and has just had his booster, the other dogs was dated three years expiry.


----------

